# Great Lakes International Air Show



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 8, 2013)

On Sunday June 30th I attended this air show which is held every second year at St Thomas Ontario. In the past it has always greatly benefitted from American participation so the effects of sequestration were harshly felt. It maintained its international name by bringing in the CAF Redtail P-51, the CAF B-17 Sentimental Journey and Sean D Tucker in the Oracle 3 Challenger. No air show is a bad experience I suppose but this year a " perfect storm" worked against this show, IMHO.

In addition to the south facing crowd line, uncertain weather I am sure kept away a number of visitors. Friday brought rain pretty much the whole day, Saturday dawned grey and wet although it cleared somewhat by show time and Sunday began as overcast and it broke slightly around 11:00 leaving a 50/50 overcast. The assembled aircraft, other than the above mentioned three consisted of a lot of local stuff and some RCAF participation....nothing new and exciting to those of us in southern Ontario who are regulars on the show circuit. 

For your viewing pleasure.....





















































More later...


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 8, 2013)

Great shots Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2013)

Excellent shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 8, 2013)

Good pics Jeff. That F-18 looks familiar.....


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 8, 2013)

Great shots! I have family in St. Thomas, yet I've never heard of this show unfortunately. Looks like a good one.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2013)

Some good lookin' planes!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks fellas for the nice comments. Here are a few more pics.




















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2013)

Great shots Jeff!


----------

